# Our Daughter's Birthday...



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 26, 2022)

...was yesterday, March 25, and she requested shrimp and scallops so here we go. There'll be a large crowd here so I thawed out 5 quarts of shrimp and 3 lbs. of scallops. One quart of shrimp was boiled and the rest were fried. The scallops were blackened.

For the fried shrimp, they were dry breaded with Adluh Seafood Breader mix. These are local shrimp I buy in bulk right off the boat and freeze. I like the breader because it doesn't need anything added...











For the boiled shrimp, I put some water, a heavy dose of J.O.s #1 seasoning, the juice from 1 lemon, and a ½ stick of butter in a pot. Bring it to a boil, put the shrimp in and the lid on. Remove from the heat and let in sit for a few minutes then remove shrimp from the pot...
















The scallops were blackened using Tony Chachere's Blackened seasoning. Into a hot skillet with EVOO and unsalted butter...
















Our daughter loves roasted Brussel sprouts and Mexican street corn so made those, as well. Lots of kids here and since the fish cooker was hot, I fried some French fries, too...











Time to eat...






Happy Birthday to my "Precious Angel", the mother of 3 of our granddaughters. It's hard to think back to where we were 30+ years ago yesterday and realize where we are today...truly blessed...


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 26, 2022)

HBD to your princess! Man that is a heck of a cook....And the size of those shrimp....WOW!
Jim


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 26, 2022)

Holy Smokes Charles. That's a lot of good eats right there. I'll take a Homer Simpson size plate of each.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 26, 2022)

All looks delicious, and exactly the way I like it. Happy Birthday to your Daughter.  Great job.  Now this is all I'm gonna be thinking about all day, lol.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 26, 2022)

Charles you never cease to amaze my friend. The food is always first class but the lengths you got to for family is simply amazing. There is nothing...and I mean NOTHING like bringing family together and a fantastic meal is always one of the best ways to do that. The family values you have instilled, and maintain, with your family is a lesson that many could learn from. Sadly those values are lost on too many people these days. Kudos to you sir!!

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 26, 2022)

happy birthday to your daughter, that's a heck of a birthday meal, looks delicious!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm adoptable!

 That's an awesome meal! Bet everyone just loved it! It's great that you get to spend so much time with family!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2022)

First off Happy Birthday to your daughter!
Boy I sure wish I would have gotten a meal like that from my Parents.
My Dad didn’t cook at all & my Mom would ruin a fried egg!
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 26, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> HBD to your princess! Man that is a heck of a cook....And the size of those shrimp....WOW!
> Jim


Thanks, Jim. During the fall when the shrimp are abundant, I'll go to either Carolina Seafood in McClellanville or Gay Seafood in Beaufort and buy 100 lbs. right off the boats to put in the freezer. They're usually that big or bigger...


gmc2003 said:


> Holy Smokes Charles. That's a lot of good eats right there. I'll take a Homer Simpson size plate of each.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you, Chris and come on get you some...


MJB05615 said:


> All looks delicious, and exactly the way I like it. Happy Birthday to your Daughter.  Great job.  Now this is all I'm gonna be thinking about all day, lol.


Thank you, Mike, I appreciate it...


tx smoker said:


> Charles you never cease to amaze my friend. The food is always first class but the lengths you got to for family is simply amazing. There is nothing...and I mean NOTHING like bringing family together and a fantastic meal is always one of the best ways to do that. The family values you have instilled, and maintain, with your family is a lesson that many could learn from. Sadly those values are lost on too many people these days. Kudos to you sir!!
> 
> Robert


Robert my friend, you know that we're all about family and family values around here and getting us all together on a regular basis is a top priority for me, time is fleeting and we're not promised tomorrow. I don't want to look back and say, "I wish..." or "If only I had..." Thank you so much for the kind words...


smokerjim said:


> happy birthday to your daughter, that's a heck of a birthday meal, looks delicious!!


Jim, thank you, sir, I really appreciate your compliments...


Brokenhandle said:


> I'm adoptable!
> 
> That's an awesome meal! Bet everyone just loved it! It's great that you get to spend so much time with family!
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, you'd be welcome here anytime...


SmokinAl said:


> First off Happy Birthday to your daughter!
> Boy I sure wish I would have gotten a meal like that from my Parents.
> My Dad didn’t cook at all & my Mom would ruin a fried egg!
> Al


Thank you, Al. Growing up, I remember my dad was the one who did most of the cooking around our house. He made us breakfast every morning before school and always cooked on the weekends. Mom would usually cook supper for us during the week...


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 26, 2022)

Wow! Happy Birthday to your Daughter…..I can’t even imagine mine at 30…..phew! That is an awesome meal for a birthday, you gave another great gift to your precious angel! Beautiful work!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 27, 2022)

Charles you put on a good spread, and everything looks outstanding.
A big Happy Happy to your daughter on your guys special day. 

And I second the size of the shrimp and scollops

David


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 27, 2022)

That is one fine spread Charles !
And nothing like enjoying a great meal and family time ! Our kids are about the same age and grow up in flash !

Keith


----------

